# Near Death Experiences



## Michael (Oct 16, 2009)

I know there have been threads on this in the past but I'm wondering if anyone has handled near death experiences like these within the context of an apologetic discussion. Or perhaps there is someone here that has actually been through something similar. All of the nonsense aside, and there certainly is plenty of it, how do you approach someone who is truly convinced of their ordeal?



P.S. I personally do not automatically debunk all near death experiences and even see some Biblical warrant and precedent here. What is interesting is the congruent nature of many accounts. It's a fascinating subject really. A lot of times I think we react too much to the posers, tv, and book-deal chasers.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 16, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> I know there have been threads on this in the past but I'm wondering if anyone has handled near death experiences like these within the context of an apologetic discussion.



I would also point them to Heb. 9:27, "And as it is appointed for men to die once, but after this the judgment." and 2 Cor. 6:2 "Behold, now is the accepted time; behold, now is the day of salvation." Pointing to the Word is what we need to to, since Luke 16:31 says, "‘If they do not hear Moses and the prophets, neither will they be persuaded though one rise from the dead.”



Michael Turner said:


> P.S. I personally do not automatically debunk all near death experiences and even see some Biblical warrant and precedent here. What is interesting is the congruent nature of many accounts. It's a fascinating subject really. A lot of times I think we react too much to the posers, tv, and book-deal chasers.



I agree. But it seems to me that we won't hear a lot of details about the ones that are true, as they are probably akin to Paul being caught up into Paradise.

That raises another question in my mind...

When Lazarus died, he was present with the Lord. But what about his sanctification? Was he perfected in God's presence and then placed back again in this body of death? I am assuming he didn't get his resurrection body yet, like Jesus did. I'd call it more than a "resuscitation" though, as one scholar in particular has said.


----------



## historyb (Oct 16, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> I know there have been threads on this in the past but I'm wondering if anyone has handled near death experiences like these within the context of an apologetic discussion. Or perhaps there is someone here that has actually been through something similar. All of the nonsense aside, and there certainly is plenty of it, how do you approach someone who is truly convinced of their ordeal?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I personally do not automatically debunk all near death experiences and even see some Biblical warrant and precedent here. What is interesting is the congruent nature of many accounts. It's a fascinating subject really. A lot of times I think we react too much to the posers, tv, and book-deal chasers.


That's a good question, I had an NDE that made me turn to God. I saw my body and looked up and saw the ceiling of my house, I knew if I went through the roof I would not be going to Heaven. Then I woke up in a sweat gasping for air and thankful I was still alive


----------

